# New rear package tray install advice needed



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if I need to remove the back seat in order to install a new rear package tray? I am not sure what to do with the cloth flap on the front of the tray other than to remove the seat and tuck it behind the back rest. Does it need to be glued down? No directions were included with the part.

I found an older post about removing the rear seat so I think I can figure out how to do that.

Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No glue required. The seat will hold the flap in place. You need to unclip the seat and slide it up a bit to tuck the flap in, then slide the seat back down into it's holding clips. Some models have two bolts, on on each side, holding the lower part of the back seat cushion in place. You need to pop out the bottom seat section to access. Removal of the rear arm rests makes this much easier.


----------

